# Happy Anniversary GC



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well it's been a year since we launched the forum. I would like to thank everyone that posts here for making it a success. A special thanks to the Mods for all the time they put in as well.

We bounced around a figure when we began a year ago, we figured a 1000 members for the year, we beat that by a few hundred and things are going along well.

Thanks again and I will take this opportunity to wish all of you a Happy and safe Holiday season.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy Holiday's to everyone. :thanks5qx:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to the forum.. it has turned out to be a pretty cool place.. :banana: 

Also A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to the forum members.

Hope we all get our christmas wishes..... :wave:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Happy Anniversary. Forum.
Thanks the people who host this place for us.:bow:


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Happy Anniversary. Forum.
> Thanks the people who host this place for us.:bow:


What he said :bow:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Anniversary and thanks to you GC and the rest of the gang who run this place. :food-smiley-004: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well it's been a year since we launched the forum. I would like to thank everyone that posts here for making it a success. A special thanks to the Mods for all the time they put in as well.
> 
> We bounced around a figure when we began a year ago, we figured a 1000 members for the year, we beat that by a few hundred and things are going along well.
> 
> Thanks again and I will take this opportunity to wish all of you a Happy and safe Holiday season.


At a compounding rate of growth, 1000 at end of 2006, 2000 at end of 2007, 4000 by the end of 2008.... that'd be 512000 members by 2015 so over a million members by the end of 2016!!! :tongue: 

Happy anniversary!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That might be a bit to manage... can you imagine that? :banana:


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Happy Anniversary and Merry Christmas GC. You run a very enjoyable site here. All the best in '07.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

it's been a year already?...I need to get out more:rockon2: 

merry christmas everyone.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrads to everyone running these boards, for a job well done. 

Im not sure bout everyone else,but seeing how it is close to Christmas, and the first year of GC, I think we should celebrate. PARTY AT PAULS's HOUSE:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...well done, folks!

looking forward to another year of gear talk and tone pursuits!

-david henman


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, a year allready? It seemed as though this forum started like...last month! 

Happy 1-year GC.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Time flies when you are having fun.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

:rockon2: *HAPPY 1ST ANNIVERSARY GUITARS CANADA !!!!!!!!!!!!!*:rockon2: 

Many well wishes and congratulations. Met some great people here in the past year. :bow: Here's to the administrator and the mods for all their hard work and dedication, let's have many more.
"_It's been a gas this time, it's really been a gas_":rockon: 
Steve Marriott


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I can tell this forum is going to grow and grow. Allready over 1000 members in a year...If I remember anything from my HTML class, that is VERY good. 

And I registered in February 06!! Yessssss....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job people! I check out this site every day to see what's going on (what is Faracaster going to sell next?). Happy New Year to you all!:banana:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

This forum is so great. Everyone is so helpful and nice. I'd like to right now compare this forum to ultimate-guitar 's forum. First UG has more members but the vast majority of them are idiots. When you have a question asked on UG it gets answered in minutes, here it could be days, but the information you get here is correct.

On UG im a newbie, but I've been here since april 06, so basically 8 - 9 months, so I only missed 4 months of the forums. So if this forum gets massive like UG is, then I would be considered a senior and respected member.

I love this place, keep it up Mr. Admin.

Happy Holidays, Happy New Year, Happy Anniversary GC!


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

ShadowRiffer said:


> This forum is so great. Everyone is so helpful and nice. I'd like to right now compare this forum to ultimate-guitar 's forum. First UG has more members but the vast majority of them are idiots. When you have a question asked on UG it gets answered in minutes, here it could be days, but the information you get here is correct.
> 
> On UG im a newbie, but I've been here since april 06, so basically 8 - 9 months, so I only missed 4 months of the forums. So if this forum gets massive like UG is, then I would be considered a senior and respected member.
> 
> ...


Ughh...UG..
That place is going straight down the drain...Have you seen the threads they have been having in the pit recently? My god some of them need to find a job..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ShadowRiffer said:


> This forum is so great. Everyone is so helpful and nice. I'd like to right now compare this forum to ultimate-guitar 's forum. First UG has more members but the vast majority of them are idiots. When you have a question asked on UG it gets answered in minutes, here it could be days, but the information you get here is correct.
> 
> On UG im a newbie, but I've been here since april 06, so basically 8 - 9 months, so I only missed 4 months of the forums. So if this forum gets massive like UG is, then I would be considered a senior and respected member.
> 
> ...


Some of these problems you describe come with growth. But we (the mods and I) try the best we can to nab idiots fast and ban them. We are trying to keep everything on subject and not allow to much wondering from target. The members themselves play a big role in that, in keeping us informed on bad posts. But for the most part, we have a great group of people here.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some of these problems you describe come with growth. But we (the mods and I) try the best we can to nab idiots fast and ban them. We are trying to keep everything on subject and not allow to much wondering from target. The members themselves play a big role in that, in keeping us informed on bad posts. But for the most part, we have a great group of people here.


I haven't actually seen an idiot on this site yet, so that must be some fast banning skills


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Flowerday is quicker on the draw than Clint Eastwood.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> Ughh...UG..
> That place is going straight down the drain...Have you seen the threads they have been having in the pit recently? My god some of them need to find a job..


Yeah it's getting pretty bad.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's good to know we got fast guns protecting us..... Clint was pretty quick..


----------

